# Xanax



## Constance (Sep 15, 2000)

I know there has been discussion of xanax as being very addictive so that is very important to remember. However, I was given Paxil and lexapro and could not take either. Paxil gave me a kind of continuous motion sickness and lexapro gave me D---I am D with lots of pain. ( Not cramps that mean I have to run but trapped gas pain.) Anyway, I was given xanax temporarily for anxiety and accidently discovered that it relaxed my gut so that I could expel the gas. I had tried bentyl, levsin etc. over the years and they either did not work at all or I had a backlash of D or more severe pain from them. I am not recommending an addictive drug for anyone but just reporting my experience. I have been dealing with ibs for over 2o years but the severe pain off and on since 1995. I only take one 0.5mg pill when the pain gets really bad, usually about once a day. I have most pain after a BM. My D is under control now but my diet is very poor and very limited. C


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

now that you've found somethng that relaxes your gut it might be worthwhile to look into other ways of achieving this like hypno or cbt?tom


----------



## wilum800 (Sep 2, 2002)

I have had ibs with anxiety and depression for over 40 years. Back then it was called nervous stomach. Very little bowel control, going at least 20 times a day. No cure, just hope. Alcohol was a temp. solution but almost destroyed me. Took xanx when it first came out in the 80's. Two mg. a day on the average. Worked good but no cure. It only helped me deal with my problem. After almost twenty years on it, I coudn't take any more(the med. that is) Never got hooked but all of a sudden found out that when I took it, I would go into a deep depression. Had to stop taking it . Hadn't any problems stopping. This was my experience with the drug. Every one is different. Hope I am of help to someone.


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

I am worried about all this as well. Right now







I have tried everything and I am taking valium for my IBS I know this is not a long term solution but like you all here it HELPS without the added side effects of nausea and worse D problems. All the SSRI's cause D problems. All the mood stabilizers do as well so I ditched that IDEA completely. I am just taking valium. I don't know what to do I know I cannot take it forever I will have to go back on Elavil that seemed to work but I hated the spaced out fog feeling all day long and valium doesn't do that to me. I take it before bed and the next day I don't feel out to lunch and I have a normal BM and life is good.


----------



## thatgrrl72 (Jan 30, 2001)

I've taken Xanax and various anti-depressants on and off for several years. As long as you only take Xanax sparingly on an as needed basis with a low dosage, you shouldn't become addicted. Just make sure you keep seeing your doctor. I take a .25 dose as needed, which at this point is maybe twice a month. I have a friend who takes .50 three times a day, every day. She's very addicted. Ideally, the Xanax is a quick fix tranquilizer while the anti-depressants work to stabilize you so you don't need any Xanax. There are many anti-depressants out there besides Paxil and Lexapro. I've tried at least five of them. Not the most fun way to go, but you have to do what works for you.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

might want to get some hypnosis or CBT in addition?tom


----------



## Linda mac (Feb 24, 2002)

I have taken Xanax on and off sice I started having panic attacks with my IBS-D. I have nothing but praise for this drug. It, and Lomotil have changed my life. I take the Lomotil every day, but since I am in "remission" at the moment, I'm on a very low dose. If I have an IBS attack and start getting panicky I take the Xanax .25mg. The most I have ever taken in one day was two of the .25mg. tablets.I have had no trouble stopping, and have had no withdrawals or anything like that. I was worried about the "addictive" thing too, but just like my Doctor said, it's when you abuse the drug, that it becomes a problem.Hope this helps.Luilu


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi all,I went to a health store last night because I had heard so much about this Enteric - Peppermint Oil. I wasn't going to try it because I had tried Peppermint everything leaves, teas and pills. The thing that is suppose to be unique about this Enteric oil is that it doesn't break down in the stomach and just goes to the intestines. I bought a brand called SOLVARY and I'm giving it a go. It was 20 bucks but hey if it works I will be in heaven. It has Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, Chamomile Oil and Thyme Oil and so far NO IBS I'm taking 2 a day to start one in the morning and one at night. They say you can take up to 3 per day but my bottle says only 2 per day so I'm going to go by that for now. Has anyone else tried this? I'm really hoping it will offer some relief from cramps and D problems.


----------



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

I have been on Paxil for like 2 years and it works. I take Xanax on the night before I have to get up early or go to a job interview.It is addictive ... I take it every now and then and have been for the past year or so and have had no problem with withdrawl ... but then again I dont take it everyday.If you need something immediatly it works well.It stops the nervous acids from a brewin .... but I still take Immodium with it ... and all is well.I have an interesting combination ... but it works for me.Good Luck.


----------

